# Black Magic's Long arm Impala build



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice Kitty..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 7 2009, 03:55 AM~15589961
> *Nice Kitty..
> *


Want me fluff pillow...hahahha ....OOOops wasn't supposed to put the shop pussy up


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Can it lay out all the way with that set up? Is the pinion angle at a drivable angle for the whole sweep of lift and lay? Is it stable with the wishbone being that narrow?

Just curious.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Ron,

Need for you to answer my PM or send me a new PM please.

Dan


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 7 2009, 10:03 AM~15590268
> *Can it lay out all the way with that set up? Is the pinion angle at a drivable angle for the whole sweep of lift and lay? Is it stable with the wishbone bing that narrow?
> 
> Just curious.
> *



1 piece driveshaft is one answer. lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nice,what kind of inches is it capable of?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 7 2009, 10:31 PM~15594652
> *1 piece driveshaft is one answer. lol  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I didn't even look at that the first time. That does change things a bit.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 7 2009, 02:37 AM~15589792
> *Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one
> 
> 
> ...


if u could have put up a pro hopper backing plate, it would have looked like the cat just bitch slapped pro hopper lol...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

DAM IT BOA.. THAT LOCK UP LOOKS GOOD...
ONLY AT BLACKMAGIC...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks ron, thats exactly what we had in mind. is the wishbone getting a reinforcement plate before chrome?





> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Nov 7 2009, 07:03 AM~15590268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


80ish


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 8 2009, 04:18 AM~15596239
> *
> 
> 80ish
> *


:wow: thats crazy


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2009, 07:07 AM~15596893
> *:wow: thats crazy
> *


 :thumbsup: with chrome, chrome, chrome :cheesy: 

i took the 6 hour drive yesterday up to Culver customs "red" the homie does tight work. cant wait to get my frame to him for the color.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 8 2009, 09:31 AM~15597196
> *:thumbsup:  with chrome, chrome, chrome  :cheesy:
> 
> i took the 6 hour drive yesterday up to Culver customs "red" the homie does tight work. cant wait to get my frame to him for the color.
> *


Josh is a badass. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TTT for Black Magic they put out nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 8 2009, 11:31 AM~15597196
> *:thumbsup:  with chrome, chrome, chrome  :cheesy:
> 
> i took the 6 hour drive yesterday up to Culver customs "red" the homie does tight work. cant wait to get my frame to him for the color.
> *


i cant wait to see this thing come together ......do a build topic :yes:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 8 2009, 12:09 PM~15597998
> *TTT for Black Magic they put out nice work :thumbsup:
> *


You are right Black Magic does put out nice work.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Nov 8 2009, 10:13 AM~15597697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: 

i have been taking plenty of pictures but there will be no build up topic.


the pictures are just to prove the car is LIGHT


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 7 2009, 08:31 PM~15594652
> *1 piece driveshaft is one answer. lol  :biggrin:
> *


how could you tell that i'm running a one piece drive line. we were only talking about this last night.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good as always now turn the dam lights on in the shop hahaha


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 8 2009, 02:51 PM~15598250
> *
> 
> i have been taking plenty of pictures but there will be no build up topic.
> ...


well whatever just email me each pic then :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 8 2009, 02:09 PM~15597998
> *TTT for Black Magic they put out nice work :thumbsup:
> *


fixed


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 02:31 AM~15597196
> *:thumbsup:  with chrome, chrome, chrome  :cheesy:
> 
> i took the 6 hour drive yesterday up to Culver customs "red" the homie does tight work. cant wait to get my frame to him for the color.
> *


hi tommy...you should of just gone to my thread...... its all on there...from a long long time ago....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
looking good ron.....
now those sling shots are starting to look right....lol...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 8 2009, 09:19 PM~15602672
> *hi tommy...you should of just gone to my thread...... its all on there...from a long long time ago....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> looking good ron.....
> ...


 :uh: i hope your not doubting the fact that i can build. :0 

:cheesy: how you been homie. 

since I've been back at making rotisseries i have been covered up and i really need this thing done by next July. so I'm having Ron do the arms and rear end since i would have to ship for chrome anyways. 

and i don't paint so that's why i went to see red


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15600744
> *well whatever just email me each pic then :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 8 2009, 08:31 AM~15597196
> *:thumbsup:  with chrome, chrome, chrome  :cheesy:
> 
> i took the 6 hour drive yesterday up to Culver customs "red" the homie does tight work. cant wait to get my frame to him for the color.
> *



 ....thanks bro, the frame looks good.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 8 2009, 02:08 PM~15597990
> *:uh:
> *



Whats this all about? You saying Josh doesn't do badass work? Or are you still butt hurt?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15605185
> *:uh: i hope your not doubting the fact that i can build.  :0
> 
> :cheesy:  how you been homie.
> ...


no no.... i def know you can build....... and good to....  
you have helped me out in the past...and so has ron..... all good much love in here... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
im glad to hear you finally gonna finish it.... wanna see that thing on the bumper..... you still going to run the same set up?
jay...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Nov 9 2009, 05:50 AM~15605330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i got a PM from a "newmember" this morning.... i guess people should read your signature again :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 9 2009, 10:40 AM~15607097
> *no no.... i def know you can build....... and good to....
> you have helped me out in the past...and so has ron.....  all good much love in here... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> im glad to hear you finally gonna finish it.... wanna see that thing on the bumper..... you still going to run the same set up?
> ...



i know bro. i was just messing with you  . but the setup will be all BMH with the exception of the stuff Ron buys from Brian :0 :biggrin: but i'm still getting it from Ron.... so its 100% BMH TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:wave: Cool, You know what they say! " Every successful person has pack of haters behind him" All people have to do is talk to people that really know me, not the people that send them PMs saying bad stuff about me. I love this site! :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 9 2009, 02:40 PM~15607879
> *:wave:  Cool, You know what they say! " Every successful person has pack of haters behind him"  All people have to do is talk to people that really know me, not the people that send them PMs saying bad stuff about me. I love this site! :biggrin:
> *


All I know is that what I have seen of your work, and the person you are and if I wasn't the one painting my car, you (RED) would be!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Ron you guys coming down to Odessa for the Tejano Super Show???


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thank you sir
back to Tommys frame....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 9 2009, 12:05 PM~15608210
> *thank you sir
> back to Tommys frame....
> *


that's not even my frame... this topic just got confusing.
:angry: 






















:biggrin: TTT for BMH


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 07:06 PM~15610845
> *that's not even my frame... this topic just got confusing.
> :angry:
> :biggrin:  TTT for BMH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 9 2009, 05:52 PM~15612188
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up Todd? I'm planning a trip up your way next June. we gotta meet up.











i could always use a couch :0  if you don't offer its cool.  i want think your to big of a jerk :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wait till you see what candyman does to a car :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 9 2009, 10:09 PM~15613142
> *Wait till you see what candyman does to a car  :biggrin:
> *



opinions are like assholes and you know what yours smells like..... :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 9 2009, 07:09 PM~15613142
> *Wait till you see what candyman does to a car  :biggrin:
> *


i don't just look for talent when picking someone to do my work on my lowriders, i have always pretty much done 100% of everything on all my older builds my self. but a couple things can be done better by other people. i'm never to proud to admit that, that's why i drove up and spent some time with josh.. and i will testify he is a cool guy. very dedicated to his work and low riders. i even took him a body dolly up for free just because I've seen were he needed one in his topic. and anyone will tell you i'm always down to help a fellow rider. josh was a good person/lowrider long before he ws a painter. and that's the type of person i want on my build. _read my sgnature _


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 10:43 PM~15613521
> *i don't just look for talent when picking someone to do my work on my lowriders, i have always pretty much done 100% of everything on all my older builds my self. but a couple things can be done better by other people. i'm never to proud to admit that, that's why i drove up and spent some time with josh.. and i will testify he is a cool guy. very dedicated to his work and low riders. i even took him a body dolly up for free just because I've seen were he needed one in his topic. and anyone will tell you i'm always down to help a fellow rider. nomsayin*


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

werdmane


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 9 2009, 08:42 PM~15613515
> *opinions are like assholes and you know what yours smells like..... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

good stuff on here.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

nice stuff


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

duble


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 9 2009, 10:09 PM~15613142
> *Wait till you see what candyman does to a car  :biggrin:
> *



I have seen and I am not a fan.  Just personal preference.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 10:43 PM~15613521
> *i don't just look for talent when picking someone to do my work on my lowriders, i have always pretty much done 100% of everything on all my older builds my self. but a couple things can be done better by other people. i'm never to proud to admit that, that's why i drove up and spent some time with josh.. and i will testify he is a cool guy. very dedicated to his work and low riders. i even took him a body dolly up for free just because I've seen were he needed one in his topic. and anyone will tell you i'm always down to help a fellow rider. josh was a good person/lowrider long before he ws a painter. and that's the type of person i want on my build. read my sgnature
> *


  :thumbsup: I wouldnt go to anyone else. that's for damn sure


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 10 2009, 04:58 AM~15617747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

your lucky, i have a 6 hour drive.  

ya gotta pay to play though :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I heard that red guys is hella good with a roller!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 9 2009, 08:49 PM~15613585
> *nomsayin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Nov 10 2009, 07:12 AM~15618187
> *I heard that red guys is hella good with a roller!
> 
> 
> ...


yes I am, I roll everything


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 10 2009, 11:54 AM~15618942
> *yes I am, I roll everything
> *



I can vouch for that, the primer on my shed looked great. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 10:43 PM~15613521
> *i don't just look for talent when picking someone to do my work on my lowriders, i have always pretty much done 100% of everything on all my older builds my self. but a couple things can be done better by other people. i'm never to proud to admit that, that's why i drove up and spent some time with josh.. and i will testify he is a cool guy. very dedicated to his work and low riders. i even took him a body dolly up for free just because I've seen were he needed one in his topic. and anyone will tell you i'm always down to help a fellow rider. josh was a good person/lowrider long before he ws a painter. and that's the type of person i want on my build. read my sgnature
> *


so does that mean I can get 2 wheel dollies for next to nothing :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Nov 10 2009, 01:26 PM~15622693
> *:nicoderm:
> *



The man of many smileys!!!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2009, 12:56 PM~15621712
> *so does that mean I can get 2 wheel dollies for next to nothing :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


thats exactly what that means! :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 05:45 PM~15622900
> *thats exactly what that means!  :0
> *


 :0 your a good dude tommy :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 10 2009, 04:22 PM~15624085
> *:0 your a good dude tommy :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 i told him to send me his address and i will get them sent out.


cant have the homie using that harbor freight china crap. his buildup is already bad enough


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 07:54 PM~15624522
> *:0  i told him to send me his address and i will get them sent out.
> cant have the homie using that harbor freight china crap. his buildup is already bad enough
> *


freebies ALWAYS come with a kick to the balls,right? :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 10 2009, 05:12 PM~15624771
> *freebies ALWAYS come with a kick to the balls,right? :biggrin:
> *


man you know it. 

dont trip though, i sent you a set to powder coat to


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15624869
> *man you know it.
> 
> dont trip though, i sent you a set to powder coat to
> *


 :0 oh really?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 10 2009, 05:28 PM~15625013
> *:0 oh really?
> *


http://www.tireskate.com/casters.php

yep, i promise you want break these. and the casters i use are pretty much the best sold. 

i think I'm close to twice the price as the china ones. but then again just look at the comparison


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Tommy here is the pic of the wishbone  before it went for chrome


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Nov 10 2009, 08:47 AM~15617830
> * :thumbsup: I wouldnt go to anyone else.  that's for damn sure
> *



who pin striped that caddy? LOL


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:32 PM~15625085
> *http://www.tireskate.com/casters.php
> 
> yep, i promise you want break these. and the casters i use are pretty much the best sold.
> ...


 thats good info,i had the harborfreight (china special) they moved the car a couple times before the wheels would break off...i just assumed it was because of the floor not being smooth but after reading that it actually makes sense now.
i really like the way you guys do the comparisons on alot of your products.:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 10 2009, 06:34 PM~15625841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. yea its kinda scary the crap some people sell. we have even bought all the competitor units to test and compare. the whirlyjig is the only unit other than my own would i ever even consider using.. i hate to recommend a competitor but i gotta keep it real


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 10 2009, 05:45 PM~15622900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Yours will more than likely last a lifetime.......... Thats just enough time for me to get my car built


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 10 2009, 09:59 PM~15626197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 04:54 PM~15624522
> *:0  i told him to send me his address and i will get them sent out.
> cant have the homie using that harbor freight china crap. his buildup is already bad enough
> *


OUCH.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15626763
> *OUCH.....
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave: Callahan


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 11 2009, 06:02 AM~15631079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up eric my brother


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 11 2009, 08:27 AM~15622708
> *The man of many smileys!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

ron what size tube did use on the lowers?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

pretty sure 2x3. 3/16 wall... I'm just guessing though, that's what i normally use but with him making these 12 inches longer for me he may use bigger.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 11 2009, 01:36 PM~15632978
> *shipped  :biggrin:
> whats up eric my brother
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope they get here by the weekend....... so I can pull the frame out :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 12:00 PM~15644971
> *I hope they get here by the weekend....... so I can pull the frame out :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: with ups i'm figuring tuesday


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 03:00 PM~15644971
> *I hope they get here by the weekend....... so I can pull the frame out :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


you want him to come over there and do the frame for ya to? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:uh: Yeah Bossman................. forgive me .... Im just showing a little gratitude (Big No ****) :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 06:51 PM~15647049
> *:uh: Yeah Bossman................. forgive me .... Im just showing a little gratitude (Big No ****) :angry:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2009, 06:01 PM~15647809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin funny. what next with these smiley's

Tommy, I should have everything back on saturday, so I'll hit ya up monday or tuesday


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2009, 08:01 PM~15647809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I said no **** :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2009, 12:28 AM~15650639
> *I said no **** :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you could say it as much as ya like but we know the truth :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

get a room :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2009, 11:40 AM~15654114
> *you could say it as much as ya like but we know the truth :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen  :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2009, 08:01 PM~15649659
> *Thats fuckin funny. what next with these smiley's
> 
> Tommy, I should have everything back on saturday, so I'll hit ya up monday or tuesday
> *


that's cool bro. no hurry. don't do the final shipping charge though cause there is a couple more things i need to add.. thanks again Ron. i cant wait to see that mexicali chrome shine :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 13 2009, 01:08 PM~15656860
> *that's cool bro. no hurry. don't do the final shipping charge though cause there is a couple more things i need to add.. thanks again Ron. i cant wait to see that mexicali chrome shine  :biggrin:
> *



For the mexicali CHROME PRICE!!!! :biggrin: Don't fret Tommy I'll remember to ask about the extras!!!!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 13 2009, 02:12 PM~15656888
> *For the mexicali CHROME PRICE!!!!  :biggrin: Don't fret Tommy I'll remember to ask about the extras!!!!
> *


 :0 i had forgot it was you who i told.



no worries then :thumbsup: 

mexicali :roflmao: :roflmao: thats just funny stuff :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2009, 03:49 PM~15657610
> *
> *


 :h5: 


who is doing your frame homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt for the mexicali chrome :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2009, 05:01 PM~15647809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 15 2009, 08:11 PM~15674353
> *:0
> *


where do you guys find these funny smileys? shit is funny though.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 13 2009, 08:09 PM~15658363
> *:h5:
> who is doing your frame homie
> *


I thought that service came free with the dollies  HHHHMMMmmmmmmmm now what am I going to do


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

ok now i want some clarification ... 

when you say long arm the mounts are moved up? 



cause i dont wanna see any more cars with the wheels out side of the wheel well 
i mean yeah they do it ...but come on who really drives those?




( sorry if that offends you )
( pm me if it does, i'll add you to my list of haters )


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 16 2009, 12:02 AM~15676746
> *ok now i want some clarification ...
> 
> when you say long arm the mounts are moved up?
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 15 2009, 11:54 PM~15676690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :wave: sup homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 16 2009, 07:14 AM~15677411
> *:angry:
> yea mounts are moved. and the wheels will be centered
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

Is BMH having a BLACK Friday SALE? Its only right! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Nov 16 2009, 08:36 AM~15678129
> *Is BMH having a BLACK Friday SALE? Its only right! :biggrin:
> *


what ya need homie hollla at ya boy :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 16 2009, 07:14 AM~15677411
> *:angry:
> *


just said that to toot Bossmans horn in a no **** kind of way :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2009, 11:46 AM~15679823
> *just said that to toot Bossmans horn in a no **** kind of way :happysad:
> *


I just tracked your order. you should have it wed :angry: sorry for the delay, not sure why that is :dunno:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

ron what kinda lock up is that and how much


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 16 2009, 04:59 PM~15682169
> *ron what kinda lock up is that and how much
> *


it good for 22'' cylinders ,but could go more. We just do this for a streetable 80'' plus inch car  
all depends if it's just arms/ wishbone or a complete axle package :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 04:15 PM~15682352
> *it good for 22'' cylinders ,but could go more. We just do this for a streetable 80'' plus inch car
> all depends if it's just arms/ wishbone or a complete axle package :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 16 2009, 07:20 PM~15682409
> *
> *


you just trying to get past the "OVER-RATED" title of yours huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 16 2009, 05:29 PM~15683155
> *you just trying to get past the "OVER-RATED" title of yours huh? :biggrin:
> *


I'M "OVER-RATED" for life bro.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 16 2009, 08:44 PM~15683318
> *I'M "OVER-RATED" for life bro.
> *


i think your a little under rated honestly,but then again i always looked up to ya bro.(no **** bitches)


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 10:15 AM~15682352
> *it good for 22'' cylinders ,but could go more. We just do this for a streetable 80'' plus inch car
> all depends if it's just arms/ wishbone or a complete axle package :biggrin:
> *



nice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Nov 16 2009, 09:36 AM~15678129
> *Is BMH having a BLACK Friday SALE? Its only right! :biggrin:
> *


I think were gonna do *DARK WEDNESDAY*, since friday will be a family recoop day


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Nov 18 2009, 01:02 AM~15699763
> *nice
> *


Hey Kunt, hows your impala coming along????? Send my some pics, ya tripper


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 01:22 AM~15699937
> *I think were gonna do DARK WEDNESDAY, since friday will be a family recoop day
> *



haha i bet jess got you by the huevos lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 16 2009, 08:46 PM~15683355
> *i think your a little under rated honestly,but then again i always looked up to ya bro.(no **** bitches)
> *


nice use of the no **** :biggrin: cause that sounded really **** :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 7 2009, 01:37 AM~15589792
> *Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 19 2009, 06:48 PM~15718575
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


When you ready Larry ,we could get that frame done asap....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2009, 08:42 PM~15718501
> *nice use of the no ****  :biggrin: cause that sounded really **** :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 19 2009, 06:11 PM~15718836
> *When you ready Larry ,we could get that frame done asap....
> *


cool went to the bank around lunch and flipped the fuck out in the bank ,cause we were short in the safe box, untill my lady walked in and let me know the good news :biggrin: so ron its been overnighted and you will recieve it tomarrow and then the hating begins  ,ill take some of the mexico chrome :biggrin: , and she told me of the up grade she added on :0 cant wait to see it , she also mention that you need some part or parts that were hard to find let me know


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 19 2009, 09:36 PM~15721586
> *cool went to the bank around lunch and flipped the fuck out in the bank ,cause we were short in the safe box,  untill my lady walked in and let me know the good news :biggrin:  so ron its been overnighted and you will recieve it tomarrow and then the hating begins  ,ill take some of the mexico chrome  :biggrin: , and she told me of the up grade  she added on :0  cant wait to see it , she also mention that you need some part or parts  that were hard to find  let me know
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 7 2009, 01:37 AM~15589792
> *Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FRAME IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry+Nov 19 2009, 10:36 PM~15721586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir it is... What up Jimmy, I saw you rang a week ago, what did ya need holmes, Hit me on a P.M...Been super busy, and working 14 hour days


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 21 2009, 10:59 PM~15741989
> *Awww shit, You wasn'rt supposed to know !!!!! It was going to be a surprize,I was gonna post pics all the way thru and at christmas let ya in on it  Started the frame today, Moulded and all  :0 ...How can anyone hate, we do some of the sickest work, and fast :biggrin:
> Tommy got you stuff in and will assy and get you pics this week   :biggrin:
> Yes sir it is... What up Jimmy, I saw you rang a week ago, what did ya need holmes, Hit me on a P.M...Been super busy, and working 14 hour days
> *


thats why i chose you homie and your company over the other two


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 22 2009, 08:27 AM~15743477
> *thats why i chose you homie and your company over the other two
> *


you still lettin the west coast build al your cars? :0


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 22 2009, 07:55 PM~15748169
> *you still lettin the west coast build al your cars?  :0
> *


yes rons got the job he does some badass work , plus i dont have the time im in the middle of buying a new house and raising 4 little girls,  and realy havent seen any one post up what im looking for anyways ,ron and his wife are cool people and have treated me right so black majic's ware im staying :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 23 2009, 08:41 AM~15752301
> *yes rons got the job he does some badass work , plus i dont have the time  im in the middle of buying a new house and raising 4 little girls,  and realy havent seen any one post up what im looking for anyways ,ron and his wife are cool people and have treated me right so black majic's ware im staying :thumbsup:
> *




x10


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 21 2009, 10:59 PM~15741989
> *Awww shit, You wasn'rt supposed to know !!!!! It was going to be a surprize,I was gonna post pics all the way thru and at christmas let ya in on it  Started the frame today, Moulded and all  :0 ...How can anyone hate, we do some of the sickest work, and fast :biggrin:
> Tommy got you stuff in and will assy and get you pics this week   :biggrin:
> Yes sir it is... What up Jimmy, I saw you rang a week ago, what did ya need holmes, Hit me on a P.M...Been super busy, and working 14 hour days
> *


take your time bro. the longer we wait to ship the more money i will have to spend on the setup :0 



i talked to oj about my schedule so hit me up if there is any problems 

and thanks again BMH :thumbsup: 


and you never did pm me on those dumps... slackin A$$ cracker! :angry:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 21 2009, 10:59 PM~15741989
> *Awww shit, You wasn'rt supposed to know !!!!! It was going to be a surprize,I was gonna post pics all the way thru and at christmas let ya in on it  Started the frame today, Moulded and all  :0 ...How can anyone hate, we do some of the sickest work, and fast :biggrin:
> Tommy got you stuff in and will assy and get you pics this week   :biggrin:
> Yes sir it is... What up Jimmy, I saw you rang a week ago, what did ya need holmes, Hit me on a P.M...Been super busy, and working 14 hour days
> *


I dont even remember what it was now if I do ill hit you up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Nov 24 2009, 04:22 PM~15769434
> *
> *


sup homie. 


hope to be down that way soon  thanks for those spindles there blasted and ready for chrome


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2009, 05:55 PM~15769813
> *sup homie.
> hope to be down that way soon    thanks for those spindles there blasted and ready for chrome
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 23 2009, 06:29 PM~15756720
> *take your time bro. the longer we wait to ship the more money i will have to spend on the setup  :0
> i talked to oj about my schedule so hit me up if there is any problems
> 
> ...


thats straight baller talk right there :yes: ..........so whats it run to ship a pallet these days :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 06:45 PM~15770899
> *thats straight baller talk right there :yes:  ..........so whats it run to ship a pallet these days :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :cheesy: 


alot cheper than i was thinking. BMH has killer prices for the service and quality that you get... unless something crazy happens its BMH from here on out for me.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2009, 06:53 PM~15770970
> *thanks homie  :cheesy:
> alot cheper than i was thinking. BMH has killer prices for the service and quality that you get... unless something crazy happens its BMH from here on out for me.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bmh you cant go wrong :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry+Nov 23 2009, 09:41 AM~15752301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, I better be on top my game than :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2009, 12:54 AM~15775318
> *Don't trip Larry, We got your back,,,Always had. Thanks for the props. Post some pics this week end
> We good, I always hold out for a sale...Were good til dec.
> Oh shit, I better be on top my game than :0  :biggrin:
> *



thanks bro. i can send the rest of the money now or whenever. but i wanna go ahead and get my rear pumps and the BMH squares at the same time and would rather be back in town at the shop when you ship it all out,,


thanks again for everything bro. you guys have been a major help. since my accident its just been hard staying focused and you have really came through for me. 


:thumbsup: not just as a company, but as a friend... you a decent cracker


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 25 2009, 07:22 AM~15775953
> *thanks bro. i can send the rest of the money now or whenever. but i wanna go ahead and get my rear pumps and the BMH squares at the same time and would rather be back in town at the shop when you ship it all out,,
> thanks again for everything bro. you guys have been a major help. since my accident its just been hard staying focused and you have really came through for me.
> :thumbsup: not just as a company, but as a friend... you a decent cracker
> *



everyone wanna be a cracker these days lol


yo get your ass to work and ride down fri we'll do some work on this 62 frame :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Nov 25 2009, 08:02 AM~15776350
> *everyone wanna be a cracker these days lol
> yo get your ass to work and ride down fri we'll do some work on this 62 frame  :biggrin:
> *


i may do that.. do you have the sheets yet. your just going 3/16 right? 



if i can get my motor mounts in today or Thursday i will bring that tranny. so dude can start polishing it... i ground the seam and that other crap we were talking about already.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 25 2009, 10:56 AM~15777234
> *i may do that.. do you have the sheets yet. your just going 3/16 right?
> if i can get my motor mounts in today or Thursday i will bring that tranny. so dude can start polishing it... i ground the seam and that other crap we were talking about already.
> *



yea i got everything just ain't done much 
got the belly done but thats about it lol 

yea we can take it to him when ever cracker


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Nov 25 2009, 10:41 AM~15777658
> *yea i got everything just ain't done much
> got the belly done but thats about it lol
> 
> ...


cool. i will try and make it down, were going out of town for some family stuff Sunday evening.. i think were coming back around the 5th of December. 

hope to have the frame done by xmas


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 25 2009, 03:04 PM~15778557
> *cool. i will try and make it down, were going out of town for some family stuff Sunday evening.. i think were coming back around the 5th of December.
> 
> hope to have the frame done by xmas
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Your coming to the M show :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15612451
> *whats up Todd? I'm planning a trip up your way next June. we gotta meet up.
> i could always use a couch  :0    if you don't offer its cool.    i want think your to big of a jerk  :biggrin:
> *


i know you're gonna make a stop and see me while you're in the area! shit i'm like an hour from Todd! We should all go out for some brews.


if you can't find a couch out there in Rochester, i got a spare room over here. 


no **** for the haters.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt for the innovators not the duplicators :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 28 2009, 06:09 AM~15804284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i have a a few used super duty adex for sell if anyone is interested hit me up.

i know what adex go for and i'm not giving them away. so no lowballers


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

you guys don't forget my stickers, since ron made me throw away my prohopper banner i need some BMH reeping material :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 1 2009, 07:02 AM~15831364
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: how is it going eric. haven't talked to you in a minute.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I finally remembered ron. How come lowrider said my old car was your old car? at the denver hop?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 12 2009, 01:48 AM~15956742
> *I finally remembered ron. How come lowrider said my old car was your old car? at the denver hop?
> *


I was wondering that tooo....I told Brett I just worked on it.....Hey is there a gas hop video of your car on You tube???? If so p.m it to me ..Thanks cracker


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2009, 02:40 AM~15957212
> *I was wondering that tooo....I told Brett I just worked on it.....Hey is there a gas hop video of your car on You tube???? If so p.m it to me ..Thanks cracker
> *


truucha 25


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

hay ron is the wishbone 70% of the lower arms


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

t t t


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2009, 08:34 PM~15625841
> *Tommy here is the pic of the wishbone   before it went for chrome
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same average size as the wishbone you guys sell.....or is that a longer one for this build??


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Dec 15 2009, 10:26 PM~15994957
> *Is that the same average size as the wishbone you guys sell.....or is that a longer one for this build??
> *


it looks like a custom length


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles+Dec 15 2009, 11:26 PM~15994957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Longer and abit narrower....To get deeper inside the tunnel....(no ****) That way I can keep the geometry where I need it


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2009, 12:41 AM~15995130
> *Longer and abit narrower....To get deeper inside the tunnel....(no ****) That way I can keep the geometry where I need it
> *



thats some really good work....... what else can you expect from BM.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ive got some bmh long arms if anyone wants some :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles+Dec 15 2009, 11:50 PM~15995207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still got stuff laying around....You heard from Adam???




Tommy, Jessica will be in touch tomorrow just to see if anything else will be going on this pallet ????


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

nice


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

:


> _Originally posted by topless deuce_@Dec 13 2009, 11:20 AM~15967456
> *hay ron is the wishbone  70%  of the lower arms
> *


???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2009, 11:39 PM~15995569
> *Thanx homie :biggrin:
> You still got stuff laying around....You heard from Adam???
> Tommy, Jessica will be in touch tomorrow just to see if anything else will be going on this pallet ????
> ...


just the long ass paper weights. havent heard since he went on vacation I need to write him.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks for everything to the blackmagic family. i am glad to be reppin the BMH products now. 

and thanks for all the advice and custom stuff ron. A+ company to deal with. 

its been a rough year for me, and this build would of been impossible without your help bro. 

looking forward to doing future buisness


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topless deuce_@Dec 16 2009, 01:38 AM~15996201
> *: ???????????? :biggrin:
> *


??????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 18 2009, 06:14 PM~16022107
> *thanks for everything to the blackmagic family. i am glad to be reppin the BMH products now.
> 
> and thanks for all the advice and custom stuff ron. A+ company to deal with.
> ...


:wave: wussup bro? :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

how much for a tacoma rearend setup for wishbone ready to bolt up and roll chrome? and black?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 18 2009, 02:14 PM~16022107
> *thanks for everything to the blackmagic family. i am glad to be reppin the BMH products now.
> 
> and thanks for all the advice and custom stuff ron. A+ company to deal with.
> ...



Thanks Tommy!! We are here for ya!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 12:12 PM~16047450
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


*
thank's for all your order's.. *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

thank's for all your order's..


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 22 2009, 05:54 PM~16059806
> *Thanks Tommy!! We are here for ya!!!  :biggrin:
> *


but what about the rest of us  :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2010, 08:55 PM~16185370
> *but what about the rest of us  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 






:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2010, 08:55 PM~16185370
> *but what about the rest of us  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :ugh: :around:  :nicoderm: every customer is treated the same..VIP..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

here's some pic's of the y-bone we sale..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

thats nice. whats up with that crossmember?


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking clean and shinny


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 6 2010, 07:08 PM~16206501
> *thats nice. whats up with that crossmember?
> *


Different look, and for a 700-R  
Did you get your pallet yet???? :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2010, 10:53 PM~16221866
> *Different look, and for a 700-R
> Did you get your pallet yet???? :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


i kind of thought that with the mounting point being moved. 

no pallet yet.  slackers!





:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 6 2010, 02:19 PM~16203689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a nice y bone not like that bullshit one being sold that has been breaking on people


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 03:57 PM~16227640
> *now thats  a nice y bone not like that bullshit one being sold that has been breaking on people
> *


Yes Sir :biggrin: Plus I welded it so people can say it's a Roncho custom :wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 11:18 PM~16233041
> *Yes Sir :biggrin: Plus I welded it so people can say it's a Roncho custom :wow:
> *


its been rongeneered :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

pallet came today. and WOW WHAT CAN I SAY? way more than expected. top notch work. everything fit together nice and on point. 

100% satisfied. will be a loyal BMH customer for life.. thanks alot ron, oj. jess and the whole bmh family. :thumbsup: 













but why is my chrome yellow? :angry: 

:biggrin: J/K chrome looks killer :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 11 2010, 07:19 PM~16257457
> *pallet came today. and WOW WHAT CAN I SAY? way more than expected. top notch work. everything fit together nice and on point.
> 
> 100% satisfied. will be a loyal BMH customer for life.. thanks alot ron, oj. jess and the whole bmh family.  :thumbsup:
> ...


i wanna see,get some damn pics :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 11 2010, 05:19 PM~16257457
> *pallet came today. and WOW WHAT CAN I SAY? way more than expected. top notch work. everything fit together nice and on point.
> 
> 100% satisfied. will be a loyal BMH customer for life.. thanks alot ron, oj. jess and the whole bmh family.  :thumbsup:
> ...



lets see some pics cracker


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 11 2010, 04:19 PM~16257457
> *pallet came today. and WOW WHAT CAN I SAY? way more than expected. top notch work. everything fit together nice and on point.
> 
> 100% satisfied. will be a loyal BMH customer for life.. thanks alot ron, oj. jess and the whole bmh family.  :thumbsup:
> ...






Lets see some pics dammit..........


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 11 2010, 07:02 PM~16259352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

in time my friends :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*...1-866-MAGIC-33...*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 11 2010, 05:19 PM~16257457
> *pallet came today. and WOW WHAT CAN I SAY? way more than expected. top notch work. everything fit together nice and on point.
> 
> 100% satisfied. will be a loyal BMH customer for life.. thanks alot ron, oj. jess and the whole bmh family.  :thumbsup:
> ...



its not yellow, its gold lol


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i may be doing the yota swap on my 64 daily in a few months :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 14 2010, 06:50 AM~16287436
> *i may be doing the yota swap on my 64 daily in a few months  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 14 2010, 06:50 AM~16287436
> *i may be doing the yota swap on my 64 daily in a few months  :0
> 
> 
> ...


had to change my windshield sticker :biggrin: 










:0


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 7 2009, 03:37 AM~15589792
> *
> 
> *



Cool cat. My cat starts doing that shit on my arm when Im watching tv, for like 20 minutes in the same spot and I gotta shake it off cus it starts to hurt lol


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 17 2010, 04:13 PM~16318079
> *had to change my windshield sticker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS ALOT BETTER, I HAD TO MAKE THE SAME EXACT CHANGE! :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jan 17 2010, 04:13 PM~16318079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 26 2010, 01:53 PM~16417807
> *ttt :rimshot:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 20 2010, 12:44 PM~16352041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 17 2010, 03:13 PM~16318079
> *had to change my windshield sticker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That looks much better brotha :thumbsup: 

send me one with my order to represent


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice frame :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 14 2010, 06:50 AM~16287436
> *i may be doing the yota swap on my 64 daily in a few months  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 17 2010, 07:13 PM~16318079
> *had to change my windshield sticker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the pics of the chrome goodies


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 5 2010, 12:55 AM~17701049
> *That looks much better brotha  :thumbsup:
> 
> send me one with my order to represent
> *



Hey send some for the g body. I need a new one. The other got painted hehe


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

What it is BMH


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jul 1 2010, 05:50 PM~17939571
> *What it is BMH
> *


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

has this tommy fool not finished this hopper yet?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 6 2010, 06:11 PM~17976612
> *has this tommy fool not finished this hopper yet?
> *


WHAT A LOSER :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2010, 09:54 PM~17979248
> *WHAT A LOSER  :uh:
> *


 :uh: umm watch your mouth sweetheart


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 15 2010, 09:23 PM~17794462
> *Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one
> 
> 
> ...


have you pic of the arms cromeed 

:biggrin: 
how much longer are the and a stock one


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jul 7 2010, 07:35 AM~17981516
> *have  you pic of the arms cromeed
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


i have pictures of all that shit chromed.. looks good in my dinning room :happysad:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 7 2010, 03:59 PM~17981653
> *i have pictures of all that shit chromed.. looks good in my dinning room  :happysad:
> *


okey nice how much lift can you have whid tihis arms 22 or 24 ? :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jul 7 2010, 08:45 AM~17981946
> *okey nice how much lift can you have whid tihis arms 22 or 24 ? :biggrin:
> *


locked up in the rear the car should be in the high 80's low 90's. with wheels centered layed or lifted 

i have 24 teles and they will never see the second stage its looking like


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

loading pictures of the frame we mocked up on now.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

THIS IS NOT MY FRAME! JUST WHAT I MOCKED EVERYTHING UP ON.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 7 2010, 03:57 AM~17980924
> *:uh:  umm watch your mouth sweetheart
> *


 :dunno: ok sweetie ?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2010, 07:44 PM~17987321
> *:dunno: ok sweetie ?
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 7 2010, 06:30 PM~17982680
> *THIS IS NOT MY FRAME! JUST WHAT I MOCKED EVERYTHING UP ON.
> 
> 
> ...


any pic fully lock ´t up?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jul 8 2010, 09:14 AM~17991895
> *any pic fully lock ´t up?
> *


damn dude. it lays on the ground and locks the bumper to 70 inches (just like in the picture) . how much higher would you like to see? :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 8 2010, 11:02 AM~17992267
> *damn dude. it lays on the ground and locks the bumper to 70 inches (just like in the picture) . how much higher would you like to see?  :uh:
> *


 :wow: 





Sup Tommy


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :ninja:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 7 2010, 01:24 PM~17982646
> *locked up in the rear the car should be in the high 80's low 90's. with wheels centered layed or lifted
> 
> i have 24 teles and they will never see the second stage its looking like
> *


 :wow:



























Can somebody say "DAMN"! :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

THIS IS NOT MY FRAME! JUST WHAT I MOCKED EVERYTHING UP ON. 


















:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 8 2010, 10:02 AM~17992267
> *damn dude. it lays on the ground and locks the bumper to 70 inches (just like in the picture) . how much higher would you like to see?  :uh:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE ITS THAT TIME OF THE MONTH FOR U ? :happysad: 


























WTF ? NO MORE PIX ?............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 15 2010, 02:23 PM~17794462
> *Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one
> 
> *



how much for the cat shipped to my house lol....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2010, 11:12 AM~18061717
> *SOUNDS LIKE ITS THAT TIME OF THE MONTH FOR U ? :happysad:
> WTF ? NO MORE PIX ?............
> *


lol.. i guess i can be a dick sometimes. but nothing is never good enough for layitlow ya know.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2010, 09:22 AM~18068228
> *how much for the cat shipped to my house lol....
> *


1 billon doll hairs.. shiped c.o.d


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 18 2010, 10:47 AM~18074319
> *lol.. i guess i can be a dick sometimes.  but nothing is never good enough for layitlow  ya know.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 19 2010, 03:48 PM~18084365
> *1 billon doll hairs.. shiped c.o.d
> *


Cod stands for cash on death right lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2010, 09:22 AM~18068228
> *how much for the cat shipped to my house lol....
> *


you want some vegas pussy huh


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 18 2010, 10:47 AM~18074319
> *lol.. i guess i can be a dick sometimes.  but nothing is never good enough for layitlow  ya know.
> *


well, you are what you eat :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2010, 02:27 PM~18093674
> *you want some vegas pussy huh
> *


definately not that kind of pussy lol....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jul 20 2010, 01:11 PM~18093500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ewwwww 

















:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

well i was offered a stupid amount of money for my 60 frame. so im picking up a new one in the AM from the sand blasters. 


i only sold the BARE frame. so i still have all my blackmajic goodies. when i start the frame i will keep this topic updated with the pictures. i have never keep a build page on here and this will be a kind of hidden version of one :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 9 2010, 06:03 PM~18268594
> *well i was offered a stupid amount of money for my 60 frame. so im picking up a new one in the AM from the sand blasters.
> i only sold the BARE frame. so i still have all my blackmajic goodies. when i start the frame i will keep this topic updated with the pictures. i have never keep a build page on here and this will be a kind of hidden version of one  :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PIC'S


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 12 2010, 03:00 PM~18293351
> *sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..

have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

work looks good bro!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..


please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*OK FELLAS HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 24 2010, 11:50 AM~19152887
> *:0
> *


i need to put up some pictures. i have two long arm impala builds in the shop now. 

big m. i will have that list of small stuff for you this weekend


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2010, 02:00 PM~19153425
> *i need to put up some pictures. i have two long arm impala builds in the shop now.
> 
> big m.  i will have that list of small stuff for you this weekend
> *



yes, you should!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2010, 01:00 PM~19153425
> *i need to put up some pictures. i have two long arm impala builds in the shop now.
> 
> big m.  i will have that list of small stuff for you this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:
> 
> so hit us up 702-222-2112 or 702-650-9451


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

THIS IS NOT THE FINAL FRAME! JUST WHAT I MOCKED EVERYTHING UP ON.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 01:46 PM~19229189
> *THIS IS NOT THE FINAL FRAME! JUST WHAT I MOCKED EVERYTHING UP ON.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, gettin some work put in.... Lookin good


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2010, 02:00 PM~19229726
> *back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here's some work we doing for December. It's a cold world out there. 


Some fully adjustable Mid-Long arm kit for G-body. We are just fixing some old work here.

























Lower arm mount, can handle 7 different tab locations in 1/2'' increaments









upper arm 








Lower arm, This set-up will allow for some bad-ass lock-up,with very little suspension travling forward :wow: 









And as always, all our bar ends are TIG welded for superior strength  

Often imatated ,but never duplicated.....Wonder how long before some one copies this :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

what´s up bro here same progress pic :biggrin: 

happy new year later joakim swiggel swaggol :biggrin: 





































thank´s black magic too help me out :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2010, 03:31 PM~19294797
> *And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too
> 
> Our new Cadillac and Caprice Long-arm kit. This kit is a fully bolt-in kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock.
> ...



any pics of it mounted to a cadillac


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 5 2011, 08:39 AM~19509309
> *any pics of it mounted to a cadillac
> *


not yet player :happysad:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

post it as soon as u have em


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 5 2011, 12:10 PM~19510789
> *post it as soon as u have em
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good n nice shop cat you have there ron,the shop dog to busy eating the customers that complained?


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 7 2009, 01:37 AM~15589792
> *Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the long wish bone and long trailing arms for the 64.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omar.soto96_@Jan 27 2011, 10:30 AM~19712606
> *how much for the long wish bone and long trailing arms for the 64.....
> *


pm sent


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2010, 12:38 AM~19348932
> *Here's some work we doing for December. It's a cold world out there.
> Some fully adjustable Mid-Long arm kit for G-body. We are just fixing some old work here.
> 
> ...


whats the price on this and whats the length of the arms :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 30 2011, 10:31 PM~19742383
> *whats the price on this and whats the length of the arms :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 1 2011, 05:48 PM~19758280
> *pm sent
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2010, 09:38 PM~19348932
> *Here's some work we doing for December. It's a cold world out there.
> Some fully adjustable Mid-Long arm kit for G-body. We are just fixing some old work here.
> 
> ...


is this kit for sale yet ? price...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

yes.. it been available for sum time now :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 27 2011, 05:04 PM~20643261
> *yes.. it been available for sum time now :biggrin:
> *


Med long arm right? Pm me a price


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 7 2009, 03:37 AM~15589792
> *Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one
> 
> 
> ...


how much for something like these for a 63?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 28 2011, 05:14 AM~20645643
> *how much for something like these for a 63?
> *


pm sent


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2011, 04:37 PM~20647743
> *pm sent
> *


thanks bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

resname93 said:


> thanks bROtha :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's some work we doing for December. It's a cold world out there.
> 
> 
> Some fully adjustable Mid-Long arm kit for G-body. We are just fixing some old work here.
> ...


Is this kit for sale? MID-LONG ARM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

if you wanna bring ur car to the shop it is


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> if you wanna bring ur car to the shop it is


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

how much for the long arm whole set up with tacoma rear chrome


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

six-4lover said:


> how much for the long arm whole set up with tacoma rear chrome


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## RANGER (Jul 31, 2011)

how much for a long arm se up 4 a 64??


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> if you wanna bring ur car to the shop it is


I need one of these kits


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

how much for this kit bro and how long is the lower trailing arm....how far back do u have to move the mount for the trailing arm....



THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres how I did the arms. Could find the old topic so I made a new one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

RANGER said:


> how much for a long arm se up 4 a 64??


850$ raw finish 


Pjay said:


> I need one of these kits


jus let me kno.. :naughty:



omar.soto96 said:


> how much for this kit bro and how long is the lower trailing arm....how far back do u have to move the mount for the trailing arm....


850$.. the uppers mount to the lower stock mount on the kit.. :ninja:


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

How long are the arms in this kit?
How far forward do the mount need to be moved?
Any interference with the rag body mount?



lowrider63 said:


> what´s up bro here same progress pic :biggrin:
> 
> happy new year later joakim swiggel swaggol :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

lowrider63 said:


> what´s up bro here same progress pic :biggrin:
> 
> happy new year later joakim swiggel swaggol :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Lookin good ..Even the _swedies_ gettin big lock ups....You was puttin in some work in the *cold* I see


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Ron would u mind shedding some light on my trailing arm mount question? I'd like to start setting up my frame for this setup.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

Will the car still 3 wheel with this kit?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Drop63onDz said:


> Will the car still 3 wheel with this kit?



as long as the wishbone nut is not tight your good 2do 3wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

Do you have to relocate the arm mounts on the rearend housing or just move the mounts on the frame forward?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Drop63onDz said:


> Do you have to relocate the arm mounts on the rearend housing or just move the mounts on the frame forward?


no.. jus move the mounts on the frame like i explained to you b4.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

Olds_racer said:


> How long are the arms in this kit?
> How far forward do the mount need to be moved?
> Any interference with the rag body mount?


hello i am going too put up same pic how i am build my this week

my arms are 36inch long from bushing to bushing later sweden


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Lookin good ..Even the _swedies_ gettin big lock ups....You was puttin in some work in the *cold* I see


 yupp in the cold snow


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

when are you going to finish that 64?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

Silentdawg said:


> when are you going to finish that 64?



bro it going too be finish next summer


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

ttt


i got a spare chrome long arm kit from bmh for an impala for sale!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...1-bmh-impala-x-frame-chrome-long-arm-kit.html


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC & 
SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC & 
SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------

